# Hemorrhoid Sclerotherapy



## PaulaS (Jul 18, 2013)

Hello.  I am in need of help regarding billing 46500 (Injection of sclerosing solution, hemorrhoids).  It is my understanding that the 5% phenol and 95% vegetable oil solution can be billed separately.  The problem is I cannot find a HCPCS code. Is there a HCPCS code for this?  Thanks in advnce for your help.


----------

